# Fried carrots?



## CyberSlag5k (Sep 20, 2006)

I was making chicken the other night. I just fried it in a pan with some olive oil, adding slat, pepper, and a slice or two of tomoato per chicken breast. I wanted to experiment a little, so I sliced maybe a dozen or so baby carrots and half and threw them in. They turned out really great, good texture with a wonderful taste.

It's something I'm interested in doing again, perhaps with full sized carrots. Can someone recommend a good technique for doing so? I'd really recommend someone give it a shot if they've never tried it before, as those little morsels were the star of that meal.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2006)

boy, can I use this recipe - we have way too many bags of baby carrots at the moment.

CyberSlag, did you fry them along with the chicken, or after?  Sliced how?


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Sep 20, 2006)

Heh, feel free. I just sliced them in half long-ways and threw them in maybe half-way through the chicken cooking process (maybe ten minutes), along side the chicken. It really was on a whim, so that's about all I did.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks.  So let's go back to your chicken frying method (I still have not perfected this after all these years).  How much oil are you using?  Do you put a lid on the pan at any point?  Were the carrots al dente or softer?


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 20, 2006)

Great way to do carrots.

Try this: saute the baby carrots or carrot slices in butter over low to medium heat until they're soft. Add a bit of honey and continue cooking for a minute or two, until the carrots are well glazed with the honey and butter.

Also, try adding a little some ground cumin. Yum!

BTW, this works best in a non-stick skillet.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Sep 20, 2006)

Er.. I'm pretty green in the kitchen, so my "method" is pretty rough. I made 4 breasts in a decent sized pan, medium heat or so. I don't know how much olive oil, "enough" is the figure I had in my head at the time . If I had to guess, I'd say 3 or 4 tablespoons, maybe? I might also have drizzled some on top of the birds before seasoning, I don't remember. They take about 20 minutes to cook, I salt and pepper each side, added a slice or two of tomato per breast (sometimes I add a layer of bacon (microwaved, first), then the tomato, then a slice of cheese about 30 seconds before I pull the birds out of the pan), and therw in the carrots half way through. I didn't cover the pan (I would have but I don't have anything large enough), and al dente sounds about right on the carrots.

Sorry I don't have many specifics, but I hope this helps and your carrots turn out as good as mine (randomly) did.


----------



## Constance (Sep 20, 2006)

So you didn't use a coating on your chicken?


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Sep 20, 2006)

I guess not? I'm not entirely sure what sort of coating you mean.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2006)

FryBoy, I like your idea.  I think marmalady has posted something similar a while back in the form of carrot coins.

CyberSlag, I guess I was thinking kind of along the lines of Connie - that you had some coating or were using chicken with the skin still on that would add to the flavor of the carrots.


----------



## Hades (Sep 20, 2006)

CyberSlag5k said:
			
		

> I was making chicken the other night. I just fried it in a pan with some olive oil, adding slat, pepper, and a slice or two of tomoato per chicken breast. I wanted to experiment a little, so I sliced maybe a dozen or so baby carrots and half and threw them in. They turned out really great, good texture with a wonderful taste.
> 
> It's something I'm interested in doing again, perhaps with full sized carrots. Can someone recommend a good technique for doing so? I'd really recommend someone give it a shot if they've never tried it before, as those little morsels were the star of that meal.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My mother used to do this quite often, but it's been years since I had them like this.  They taste great, don't they?   
I always had grown-up carrots, not babies, and they fry best when cut in 4 (halfed lengthwise and halfed across) flat parts down.  I hope you understand what I mean cos I can't explain myself any better than I just did  
I can't realy comment on cooking times as my mom, despite her many qualities, doesn't realy believe in "al dente" cooked vegetables.  FWIW, she made them alongside pan-fried chicken breast, gently fried in loads of foaming (not browned) butter or margarine.
Hope this was somehow helpful to you.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 26, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Great way to do carrots.
> 
> Try this: saute the baby carrots or carrot slices in butter over low to medium heat until they're soft. Add a bit of honey and continue cooking for a minute or two, until the carrots are well glazed with the honey and butter.
> 
> ...


 
Yum! Cumin!

We do something similar, but with brown sugar and nutmeg. Your version sounds _wonderful_!


----------



## Shunka (Sep 26, 2006)

I do it the same way as FryBoy does but don't add honey to it. Just butter, add dill weed and a bit of black pepper.


----------



## licia (Sep 26, 2006)

If you pull up the foodnetwork from yesterday, Sept 25, and check out Giada's program, she made fried veggies. She used broccoli and cauliflower, but said other veggies work out just as well.  She dipped the veggies in beaten egg, then rolled them in parmesan cheese and fried in olive oil. I think I would use canola since I like a neutral tasting oil for frying, but you could use whatever you enjoy using. She used them atop a salad, but they would be delicious as a side dish.  She compared it to a Japanese tempura, but with Italian overtone.


----------



## mish (Sep 26, 2006)

CyberSlag5k said:
			
		

> I was making chicken the other night. I just fried it in a pan with some olive oil, adding slat, pepper, and a slice or two of tomoato per chicken breast. I wanted to experiment a little, so I sliced maybe a dozen or so baby carrots and half and threw them in. They turned out really great, good texture with a wonderful taste.
> 
> It's something I'm interested in doing again, perhaps with full sized carrots. Can someone recommend a good technique for doing so? I'd really recommend someone give it a shot if they've never tried it before, as those little morsels were the star of that meal.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Try thinly-sliced carrots in a stir fry with garlic and ginger - add in strips of chicken (beef or pork), broc or snow peas, (and pineapple chunks, if you like), and serve over rice noodles (or noodle of choice).  Another idea is shred the carrots and stir fry -- and serve them as you would a noodle.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 26, 2006)

Fried carrots sound interesting and I must try it one of these days.  At the moment I don't have any carrots but the next time I order online for my groceries I will get some along with more fruits and vegetables.

Thank you.


----------

